# Holga Questions



## McQueen278 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just bought my first Holga and I had a quick question.  I've never used 120 film before and before I open the package, do I need to load and unload in a darkroom/darkroom bag?  After reading the instructions, I'm still unsure.  Thanks in advance!  

P.S.  Any other Holga advice is welcome!


----------



## kaiy (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new camera!

No, you don't need to change the film in a changing bag, but it is best to do it in subdued light. Direct sunlight will flash the film through the paper backing.

Put a piece of black masking tape over the counter window. Direct sunlight hitting this window will also flash the film. Remove the tape when advancing the film, but again, this should be done in subdued light. If you can't advance the film in the shade, use your body to to shield the camera from the direct sun. 

Other advice? You know that little switch on the camera, indicating 2 apertures, sunny and cloudy? Don't bother with it. The camera has only one aperture. Due to a peculiar design defect, the switch actuates an arm that has a larger square aperture that sits in front of the smaller aperture. The net effect is.... no change. If you want to mod your camera to add a useful second aperture, there are several do-it-yourself solutions out there, or you can buy a pre-modified camera from Randy at holgamods.com

The Holga likes ISO 400 films. You can use slower film in bright sunlight.

Before shooting, make sure the camera is set to I, not B (bulb), unless you intend to shoot time exposures.

Don't forget to wind the film after each exposure.

Make sure that you have the counter window set for the correct frame insert. 12 if you are using the square insert, 16 if you are using the rectangular insert.

For more helpful hints, check out www.squarefrog.co.uk.

I also have a few tips at my website.


----------



## terri (Apr 22, 2008)

Tape the back of the camera on for every use, using black cloth tape (not sticky). After the first use, the camera back tends to fall off at most inopportune moments - like in the middle of a roll. 

I've also heard people say to toss the lens cap, since with this toy cam you're NOT getting anything like TTL metering.  It's very easy to shoot a whole roll and notice later that the lens cap is firmly in place. I personally don't like tossing anything that's protecting a lens (even a plastic one) but only you know whether or not that's another step you'll remember to take, and you'll get no help from the camera.


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 22, 2008)

Cool thanks for all the advice!  I've already modded it so that the aperture settings work and I've added velco on both sides to make sure it doesn't pop open, which I actually do to all of my NON collectors film cmaeras.  I'm going to load up some film and hit the town!  Keep the advice coming!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 6, 2008)

This a good thread!, I bought my first holga  120n today:thumbup:.  I look forward to getting, but it also makes me laugh at the same time, guess when I buy film, I should also buy some tape.


----------



## McQueen278 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well five months later and I have my second Holga.  A 120CFN.  I picked up a whole bunch of expired 220 for 50 cents a roll.  We'll see how it turns out, but to anyone else out there thinking about shooting 220 in their Holga, be sure to tape up the frame counter window.


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> Well five months later and I have my second Holga. A 120CFN. I picked up a whole bunch of expired 220 for 50 cents a roll. We'll see how it turns out, but to anyone else out there thinking about shooting 220 in their Holga, be sure to tape up the frame counter window.


Post some shots you've taken, if you haven't already!


----------



## McQueen278 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, while on a trip to the Kansas City Irish Festival my newest Holga died.  I had a roll of 120 in her and it sucked up the foam backing from the camera into a roll of film.  I am positive that none of it will come out, but I'm still going to try.  I'll also be posting up some of the other stuff from the trip soon!  I just have to get around to developing it.


----------



## quarky (Nov 28, 2008)

Hello, 

I am looking at a 120, but having trouble deciding between a glass lens and a plastic lens (GCFN or CFN)? 

I understand a glass lens will give sharper images? 

Does anyone have any personal recommendations?


----------



## Steph (Nov 28, 2008)

quarky said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking at a 120, but having trouble deciding between a glass lens and a plastic lens (GCFN or CFN)?
> 
> ...



To me Holga photography is not about sharpness (it is a toy camera after all), so I would go for the cheaper one. And the blur is part of the Holga look.


----------



## Dick Sanders (Dec 22, 2008)

One very interesting thing you'll discover about the Holga is that there are times when only the Holga can get the picture. That is, get the picture you envisioned. In other thread later today (I'm at work), I'll post a couple of pics in which the Holga -- actually saved the day -- after fine cameras with fine lenses failed. 

Have fun! It's a great camera.


----------

